# Norco Manik 07 Geklaut



## saLki (3. Mai 2010)

mir wurde am wochenende mein Manik 07 geklaut.
fals irgendjemand irgendwo mitbekommt das eins verkauft wird oder einzelne parts bitte melden


----------



## saLki (12. Mai 2010)

is wieder aufgetaucht  =)
scheiß betrunkene menschen  *cry*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Indian Summer (18. Mai 2010)

Cool, dass es wieder da ist. Hast wohl Glück gehabt...

Cheers,

Fritz


----------

